
Is It Rude to Touch a Robot’s Butt? - chippy
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/is-it-rude-to-touch-a-robots-butt
======
chippy
I wonder, if a robot asks you to kick it over, how would that make you feel?

Would adding googly eyes and non functional arms to remotely controlled CCTV
cameras or car speeding cameras make us feel better about them, or less likely
to vandalise them?

~~~
strangecasts
> _Would adding googly eyes and non functional arms to remotely controlled
> CCTV cameras or car speeding cameras_

You _don 't_?

